# Stolen History - Lifting the Veil of Deception (Part 1)



## dreamtime (Mar 19, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xt3HdVAdPo_
(Mirrors: Bitchute, Odysee)
​
Hello everyone!

This is part 1 of our planned docu series about stolen history. Constructive criticism is appreciated. The idea for the next parts is to translate the topics discussed in this forum into short videos of something like 30-45 minutes.

*Transcript*​
Intro​What do we really know about our past?

Are we suffering from a collective memory loss?

Who are we really, and where do we come from?

Was there a technically advanced unified civilization on our planet less than 500 years ago?

Are star cities one of the markers of this civilization?

Was there a reset that destroyed large parts of our past, our knowledge and culture?

Nothing is as it seems. It’s time for us to remember again and lift the veil of deception.

Wake up!

Main​What do we really know about our past?

What if everything was different from what we have always been told?

Was there a technically advanced unified civilization on our planet less than 500 years ago?

The scale and complexity of star cities make them unreasonable for defense. Are star cities one of the markers of this civilization?

Did this civilization break into pieces in the course of a massive cataclysm? Was there a reset that destroyed large parts of our past, our knowledge and culture?

Was industrialization, the establishment of central banks, the debt-money system and the political system of fake democracy a consequence of this reset?

Was religion established as a means of manipulation after the previous society collapsed and unimaginable suffering settled over the earth?

Are the great religions simply cults of salvation and redemption as a reaction to the experienced "end of the world"?

Why has Scythia and Tartary been erased from the maps and from our memory?

Was Pompeii not buried until the eruption of Vesuvius in 1631 A.D., as the researcher Andreas Churilov claims? Why do the inscriptions on the walls and houses in Pompeii speak of a war of Rome against free Italy? If Pompeii sank only 400 years ago, why is there no church or other Christian symbolism in the excavated city?

How is it that cave paintings that have lasted thousands of years deteriorate so soon after modern discovery?

Are they simply modern forgeries, intended to establish the theory of evolution?

Why were the first cave paintings discovered only after the theory of evolution was firmly established?Cave paintings went seemingly unnoticed to mankind until 1878, when a member of the influential Spanish Santander family discovered them in a cave on his property in Altamira. It remains a fact that most scholars at the time thought the paintings in Altamira Cave were a Darwinist forgery.

Why does architecture before the 20th century exhibit the same principles worldwide? The structures of the ancient world were based on principles that we now call Greko-Roman.

Did the Industrial Revolution merely reintroduce technological knowledge that we had previously possessed? Why did human knowledge explode in the 19th century, only to stagnate? Apart from computers and the Internet, there has been no fundamental breakthrough in technology for more than 100 years.

What role did the World's Fairs play in introducing forgotten technology? Why did the World's Fairs all incur huge losses, despite their funding by profit-minded industrial robber barons?

Demolishing hundreds of impressive neo-classical buildings so soon after their construction adds to the mystery of this losing proposition. Were these power-players secretly destroying remnants of old-world structures under the pretense of temporary expositions?

Why were millions of orphans taken against their will by the church to the new world? What happened in Europe that millions of families allowed their children to be taken from them?

Why was it only in the 19th century that insane asylums began to be established, and why were both political dissidents and the supposedly mentally ill imprisoned there? Why do these asylums exhibit the same architectural principles that we know from the old world? Were the impressive buildings of the old unified civilization repurposed as prisons for those who resisted the new order?

To date almost all these asylums have been demolished. Another economic mystery.

Were the asylums just the logical continuation of the church's inquisition and witch hunts? How long did it take to wipe out the last keepers of ancient knowledge?

Are Freemasons called Freemasons because they pass off the architecture of the old world as their own work? _Freemasonry_ equals _free masonry_?

Was colonialism and imperialism of the Spanish, Portuguese and British nothing more than a merciless, worldwide raid to destroy and annex the remnants of the ancient world?

Was the Civil War in the U.S. really a war between the Vatican-infiltrated Northern States and the freedom-loving Southern region who refused to deny their true past?

Was the establishment of communism and a 20th Century global conflict two sides of the same coin to wipe out any last remnant of European old-world culture ?

Does the biblical serpent symbolize the primordial enemy of mankind, a hostile non-human race?

Was there once a unified language on earth?

Are the events of the 1811 Great Comet, 1812 New Madrid Earhquake and 1816 Year without a Summer representative of a single event in history?

Why does Napoleon appear exactly at this time to allegedly destroy half of Europe? Was Napoleon invented as a historical placemaker for a cataclysmic disaster that occured in Europe?

Was modern science, specifically physics, astrophysics, archaeology, evolutionary biology and geology created just to keep us in a mental prison?

Why are people getting sicker and sicker? Has most of the real knowledge been stolen from us?

Is the myth of the Biblical Flood the echoes of an event that wiped out the ancient world less than 500 years ago?

Were there giants on earth? Did we worship them as gods? Did they teach us secret knowledge about architecture, medicine, astronomy and our origins? Are they the creators of the star cities, the complex canal systems and grid patterns found all over the planet? Perhaps Earth was a gigantic terraforming project. Was free aether energy replaced with messy energy extraction from limited resources to enslave humanity? Were star cities used for energy production and energetic protection from our enemies? What role did frequencies play in the creation of highly complex star forms?

Are we suffering from a collective memory loss?

Is history nothing more than an artificial matrix of repetitive events, created for the purpose of suppressing our true potential?

Who benefits from keeping humanity asleep?

Who are we really, and where do we come from?

Why does it seem that more truth is found in the ancient stories and myths of our ancestors than our textbooks and modern scientific research? Does our amnesia keep us from accessing these collective memories found in ancient myths? Is that lost part of humanity the reason modern life is so cold and hostile?

Nothing is as it seems. It's time for us to remember again.

Outro​First it got dark. Then the strangers came. They come when we sleep. In search of something to prevent their mortality. To steal our thoughts. Our soul distinguishes us from them. To erase our memories. To destroy all that makes us human.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Mar 19, 2021)

That was incredible.  Very well done mate.


----------



## CBRadio (Mar 19, 2021)

Compelling and really well put-together. Congratulations dreamtime, and well done.

In a future video or videos, how about explicitly encouraging viewers to note the anomalies around them, as a way of engaging them? I'd been coming to SH1 and SH2 for months before I suddenly realised the town where I live has all the elements we talk about on here! I'd noticed the weird characteristics but brushed them aside as 'that's the way it is' - which is doubtless how most of us respond to our environment. But when I had  that aha moment - 'all this right in front of me is actually something else' - it made it so more real for me. 

As we don't have the answers, I'm assuming the aim is to wake people up, so anything that has them notice the discrepancies around them is a good thing. And in a way that doesn't scare them - yet doesn't lull them back to sleep either!

I'm really looking forward to the others. Great resource. Thank you very much.


----------



## luddite (Mar 20, 2021)

Well done @dreamtime and team!! This is incredible!



CBRadio said:


> In a future video or videos, how about explicitly encouraging viewers to note the anomalies around them, as a way of engaging them?



So true. Boots on the ground. @trismegistus agrees!


----------



## archangelclk (Mar 20, 2021)

This is awesome, cant wait to take a look


----------



## Prolix (Mar 20, 2021)

Outstanding. Narration, soundtrack and editing are all perfectly pitched. Tantalising in the best sense.


----------



## TrangoSpackler (Mar 20, 2021)

Very interesting dreamtime; I would however avoid chronological mistakes such as using movie footage from 'The Patriot', a Revolutionary War movie when mentioning the US Civil War. Otherwise, riveting stuff; keep on keeping on....


----------



## pipton (Mar 20, 2021)

well done!  

some thoughts, to engage and maybe give you guys some ideas to make it more impactful and accessible to the less-initiated viewers:

-to go along with the idea of potentially linking it to the viewers immediate surroundings, perhaps when showing mudflooded shots you could throw in a less dramatic shot or two of a modern closeup of windows at ground level, maybe residential; that's something that'll probably click for a lot of people, depending on where they live.

-why the weed leaf?  i mean, im not against it, but trying to reach out to the widest audience possible, i think the risk of it alienating a small amount of potential viewers is not worth the benefit i dont personally recognize to begin with.

-maybe around the 3:20 mark, when playing the quote about plasma being responsible for many of the geological features seen on earth, moon, mars, etc., you could add a couple shots of electrical scarring, perhaps a quick clip of one developing on wood followed by a shot of something similar on google earth?  such a striking visual similarity that'll surely hit some people the right way in the few seconds presented.

-when mentioning the cave paintings only being found after the theory of evolution was established is much the same argument ive heard against the existence of dinosaurs, though not sure that'd be something to tie in...  i think they were theorized before discovered by some questionable royal personage as well.

-at around 6:50 when questioning whether destroying the supposedly temporary structures was pretext for destroying older buidlings- whatll be an idea new to many viewers unfamiliar with the topic- perhaps you could insert a quick demolition pick or two to illustrate and drive in the ridiculousness of the idea (like you do later with the insane asylums).

-when mentioning the orphan trains, i think a quick picture of the infant incubators is related enough to potentially include and is always effective in increasing the wtf factor.

-agreed upon the incongruous illustration of revolutionary war movie scenes when speaking of civil war.  also, this is the second time seeing the ihs emblem without any explanation or visible clues linking it to much else. i dont personally get this connection, though it does add to the sense of mystery.

-perhaps i should know this, but how are all the pictures of pyramids related to the idea the earth could be a giant terraforming project?

-i think dark city is an excellent inclusion but think you could shorten the number of shots you include of it.

i hope some of these thoughts help and again think the video is quite well done and hope it ends up reaching many eyes!


----------



## Septimus (Mar 20, 2021)

I think the stolen history community really needed a video like this to sum up a lot of different key points that have been brought up the last couple of years. It will also help newcomers "get caught up to speed" and be on the same page.

High production value, great questions to ponder.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 20, 2021)

Interesting. I'm probably nitpicking, but I had to use subtitles in some parts to understand what was being said (2:57, 3:03, 3:31, 4:05, 6:43, 7:39 ("insane"), 10:37 ("occurred"), 11:58 ("origins"), 12:05 ("canal" subtitle produces 'kennel') . The music gets too loud a 3:31. Where is Scutia (3:36)? "Santander" has two hard A sounds and is pronounced 'Sant And-Air' (4:57). Epilepsy inducing flashes at 5:42.  World's Fair constructions are described as "neo-classical" and yet previously the unified style has been referred to as Greek and Roman. Also, is the term "losing proposition" the correct one to use at 6:43? The flickering end credits are crass and annoying imo.

The structure is very good. My only doubt is (and always has been whenever I hear it) the reference to 'remembering' and 'collective amnesia', after all, no one who will watch this video was alive 500 years ago (reincarnation aside) and so cannot possibly remember anything as they had nothing to forget from that period. It induces a kind of personal responsibility or guilt for having been forgetful or for being unable to remember something, which is inappropriate.

Not all of the images convince me and I would have preferred music with a more classical vibe to link with the 'old world' aspect. I also question the wisdom of the weed leaf as it introduces a totally separate set of possible associations and judgements that are a distraction to the mission of the video.

The association of the theme with current events is nicely subtle and even more powerful because of that. I hope you will consider this criticism to be constructive, as it is given with that intent.

Well done.


----------



## luddite (Mar 20, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I also question the wisdom of the weed leaf as it introduces a totally separate set of possible associations and judgements that are a distraction to the mission of the video.


Yes, I think we all missed that. It is more a symbol of geometry than a drug in my mind but I can see that it's better off not being there at all. Maybe replace it with an opium poppy?


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Mar 20, 2021)

I watched with the mindset of - if I share this with people, would I feel like they would turn up their nose and think I am a loon, or would it stand a shot of arousing curiosity.

On this front, I very much liked the rhetorical nature of the narrators statements. It left it open to possibilities without making sweeping objective statements. Yet as the video went on, the more I noticed they were doing a good job of constructing a coherent theory of our past. 

At the moment that the Oblate spheroid was dropped I had my heart in my mouth a little. But then it pulled it back nicely in a way that made me smile, referencing the limitations of science rather than specifically stating the Earth is Flat. That was a nice touch, and quite cleverly done.

Constructively - I was wondering whether mentioning Flat Earth might be off putting for those that might not have considered it before. Although I guess this depends on the audience. 

It looks and feels very professional. I think a lot better than those youtube videos with cartoon animations and Word Art statements. I think the choice of photographs complements to the atmosphere, and every one felt like it had been pondered over and selected painstakingly. On the presentation. 

I also cannot think of another youtube video series, that has a similar 'atmosphere' so it has its own style, as far as I can tell. 

Not great with constructive criticism - sorry! I thought it was very  very good. Best I can do, is that I was never quite sure what the intended audience was. Is is people already looking into these matters? Or for more green people? Or to straddle the barrel?


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 20, 2021)

It looked and sounded like a new earth video to me except for the music. I find music in these things annoying. Music soundtracks belong on films not information films which is in essence what this is.
What attracted me to Sylvie was her content, her message and her voice crucially for the success or failure of this video venture the people who see it must be in the right frame of mind to get anything out of it no matter how slick the production is.
Too much too broad in its scope to my mind for one video.
Nothing is as it seems is too much of a claim.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 20, 2021)

luddite said:


> Maybe replace it with an opium poppy?



That could work with its association to the commemoration of those who have died in wars.



E.Bearclaw said:


> I was wondering whether mentioning Flat Earth might be off putting



Flat Earth wasn't 'mentioned'. There was an image who's significance would only be picked up by those "in the know". Regardless of one's personal feelings on the subject, to many potential viewers the Flat Earth topic may be seen as the greatest instance of stolen history ever. To shy away from it would be a mistake imo and may be seen as bias, intolerance and/or censorship. It could be balanced with a similar allusion to the Hollow Earth theory as well. I think the way it has been done is very subtle. Personally, I'm not big on Tartaria worship, but I recognise its attraction for the SH curious.


----------



## mutley7 (Mar 20, 2021)

Very good production Dreamtime, thank you for your time invested.

Critical and possibly personal dislike is for the "flash up" images, errs on the subliminal cranium overload for me!

Looking forward to part2


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Mar 20, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> luddite said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe replace it with an opium poppy?
> ...



I was referring to when Neil de Grasse Tyson mentions, an oblate spheroid, and then it segues to talking about science. I noted that I thought it was going to and then it didn't. Which I quite liked.

I agree it is an important topic, and one of the greatest instances of stolen history. However, I also feel it can be offputting, and depending upon the target audience can tarnish.

I mean I do agree with what you are saying, just clarifying my point, and I also don't think it should per se be shyed away from, just I think it should be treated carefully also.


----------



## Curious (Mar 20, 2021)

Great work dreamtime, will wait for next series, also great musical background, which is very telling to me.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 20, 2021)

Great video! I hope I'll be able to contribute soon to the subsequent parts .

As for constructive criticism - I think every video should end with something positive. This one ended with music and footage which were a bit depressing, as if we have already lost everything ?. Though, maybe it was intended to be so .


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 20, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> As for constructive criticism - I think every video should end with something positive. This one ended with music and footage which were a bit depressing, as if we have already lost everything ?. Though, maybe it was intended to be so .



A good adventure starts with a call to action (facing the greatest fears). As Joseph Campbell wrote:  “You enter the forest at the darkest point, where there is no path."


----------



## Huaqero (Mar 20, 2021)

Great job, guys, I love the aesthetics.
If you asked me, I would have kept the intro for a collection of obvious noticings and emerging patterns, without jumping into possible proposed answers and certainly without the 'questions' format for the narration.


----------



## Luz Bella (Mar 21, 2021)

Congratulations! Thanks for the effort. 

Other YouTube channels have been using content from Stolen History without giving credit. 

How nice that Stolen History and its original content have its presence on YouTube. 

Congratulations and thank you!???


----------



## Skydog (Mar 21, 2021)

Constructive criticism: I do agree that this feels a little bit all over the place as the introductory video hook from the preeminent source of stolen history today.

Don’t get me wrong - I have NO idea how difficult creating content of this nature truly may be and respect anyone who dedicates the time to give it an honest go in the first place. I really do.

But my two cents would be to try and limit the initial trailer / episode to something that can potentially stir up the primal rage of disbelief in the indoctrinated.

Perhaps list some hard core facts like the speed and quality in which major cities (eg Seattle) were supposedly rebuilt post “fire” a hundred years ago and let those impossible logistical accomplishments then or now (eg 10 large masonry and brick neoclassical buildings completed per day every day on average over 18 months) sink in to the average mainstreamers who still question our motives and intrigue.


----------



## BStankman (Mar 21, 2021)

Great video.  A really nice overview of some of the research and discoveries here over the last three years.

I am going to concur about the cannabis.  Not to be puritanical.
You are giving someone with cognitive dissonance ammunition to dismiss our work based on character, rather than on the merits of the research.
I would suggest you replace it with a star anise.  Geometrically it fits better, and an still fits the theme you had going with patterns repeating in nature with the bees and snowflakes.  It also serves as a bridge to the mystery of the cathedrals.


​When you asked for narrator volunteers, I was hoping you would get a voice actor that sounded like Harrison Ford, Sean Connery, or Laura Croft.  To convey the excitement in discovery this new venue of research offers.
But the German narrator works for me as it is a reminder of _All Quiet on the Western Front.  _In the sense we are all brothers and veterans that have much more in common with each other than any national identity or other superficial differences pushed down on us artificially.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 22, 2021)

Awesome. Liked, shared. subbed, and mirrored on my channel


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjmLnh_2ZEc_


----------



## MgvdT (Mar 22, 2021)

Awesome!

As an addition to the orphan trains: I don't know about other countries and their laws, but here in the Netherlands we had laws that when you weren't married, the government could and would take your children away. My grandfather re-married quickly after his wife passed because of this. 

Looking forward to more parts! : )


----------



## irishbalt (Mar 22, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xt3HdVAdPo_
> (Mirrors: Bitchute, Odysee)
> ​
> Hello everyone!
> ...





Very well produced. Perhaps shortening the intro, could it be shorter?

Overall I really like the overall narration, and agree that questions are more powerful than guided answers for presentation.

Video editing is very time intensive and takes a great deal of investment of resources, so the intro is VERY appreciated because it is so hard to nail these concepts down in conversation.  This is a great format for sharing with people interested, thank you so much.

These are "comments" take them with a grain of salt, because really you have a talented team.

- perhaps some additional color and lighness (brightness) to the amazing architecture, if we talk about destoying architecture, some obscure and not known photos of Dresden and other bombeed cities (Palmyra, Basra, that city in Yemen would be a good addition). 

- Perhaps brighter more colorful imagery may seem "kitch", but it is relatively more attractive en masse.  Remember, we are talking about an old world that we all collectively remember and long for, may its beauty shine in in the presentation, maybe later presentations will capture this not the intro.

- I'm not sure if this was already done but perhaps introduce some shorter clips and introduce on youtube for feedback from general public, utilize introduction by "influencers" and record the initial feedback.  Do this with a top 10 topics from Dreamtime and team.

- the voiceover "wakeup" may not be required to be repeated so often

- I'm not sure whether using clips from Noah and Dark City (especially) are usefull, it confuses the presentation of the photographic and undeniable photographic, illustrative and library of accounts including the maps record, which is the source material for so much of this.

- The Star Cities overall location accross the globe would be a good infographic to include, perhaps cut it up into regional.

- perhaps add photos of the technasmia active, the engineering records (I think Martin Leitke - whatever people think of him - has presented some great source material and may actually be a GREAT resource)

Thank you for your work, Peace and Light


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this great video!  Nicely done!  It has been resonating with me the past few days, and I'm going to watch it a few more times


----------



## space966 (Mar 24, 2021)

In one of encyclical letters Pope in about 1890 year calls end of 19th century - reconstruction. Somebody heavily funded this industrial revolution.


----------



## Otherlane (Apr 3, 2021)

I love the use of Dark City at the end of the video. That is arguably one of my top five favorite movies. I have been saying for years the metaphor they use about the Saturnaliens putting people asleep and changing the time is that the controllers of this world have altered the time thru brainwashing people with education and media rather than physically putting them to sleep like they did in the movie. Although I wouldn’t be surprised if we were in some physically reset wormhole of time. Always had my suspicions about the bombings of WWII and the Philadelphia Experiment. That’s just what we were told. Who knows what other similar events have happened. Yet as Kiefer Sutherlands character tells Murdoch “all you need to do is concentrate.”  Imagine if a large number of humans tapped into this power? What are we really capable of with just our minds? Instead we are given just little areas of expertise to focus on in “careers” and never see the big picture. Saddening and maddening


----------



## TatarKhan (Apr 9, 2021)

Awesome video, it is these types of videos that encourage average people to think critically in times of mass brainwashing. Thumbs up


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 9, 2021)

space966 said:


> In one of encyclical letters Pope in about 1890 year calls end of 19th century - reconstruction. Somebody heavily funded this industrial revolution.



Do you have a source for this? Do you mean this one: Rerum Novarum (May 15, 1891) | LEO XIII

I just finished my research on part 2 - it will be about the industrial revolution and the world fairs.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 10, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> space966 said:
> 
> 
> > In one of encyclical letters Pope in about 1890 year calls end of 19th century - reconstruction. Somebody heavily funded this industrial revolution.
> ...


I think this is it Humanum genus - Wikipedia


----------



## space966 (Apr 10, 2021)

I was looking through Vatican 2nd council documents, and there's social part: Church in current world and sub-part social advancement. It is about 100 pages. Sorry, I'll try to find. Now I don't remember exactly.
Vatican 1st council (1869) was not finished because of multiply of wars in the world. Everything was extended and finalized in Vatican 2nd council. If I remember correctly, Popes sometimes cite previous encyclicas or some ancient saint sources, so it can be confusing to find which Pope said what.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 10, 2021)

"No significant advances in tech for 100 years?"  (6:31)
How about:

Jet engines
transistors
microchips
fiber optics
antigravity propulsion (since 1850)
carbon fiber
graphene
nano tech
Ect.

At 9:24 the video shows the American Revolution not the Civil War

At 9:03 the logo is for the Dutch East India Co. (Please mention them)

Just an FYI


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 10, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Jet engines
> transistors
> microchips
> fiber optics
> ...



I consider those refinements of existing technologies or world views. That's what I meant to imply.

For example, medicine is refining the technology all the time, but the underlying concept of genetic determinism and the body as a machine was created >100 years ago. Funny enough, sometimes they incorporate new knowledge into their technology but in a very limited way - the foundations for MRI were developed by Gilbert Ling, who is being silenced by the establishment. (Interestingly we have a member  @RaeWest who wrote about Ling decades ago). Today the 'advancements' in MRI technology are made in the field of nano-technology based contrasting agents - diametral to health, and totally unnecessary to make MRI work, but it makes more money.

Gilbert Ling's revolution in cell biology remains outside the canon, despite the profound influence of MRI, which grew directly out of his view of the cell, because his work provided conclusive evidence that cells are not regulated by 'semipermeable membranes and membrane pumps.' Every field of science is ruled by a doctrinaire establishment. - Ray Peat​


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 19, 2021)

*This is from another thread, but I'm posting it here too, where it equally belongs

Hexzane has several dozen issues, on anomalies in the German record.  I've cut and pasted some of them below, and a bit to my surprise they all seem to work.:-*

2013-05-02 WELCOME   Hexzane527 writes in English on the discoveries and ideas underlying his website and writing.
2013-05-03 SUMMARY of evidence for Hitler being a Jew and WW2 being planned by Jews
Absurd lack of books about Jews and Freemasons during Hitler's Reich proves Germans avoided the issues and did not expose Freemasons
British Empire in the Far East. Handed over to Jews after the war?
D-Day day was staged. Part 1 of 2 Two-part long piece finding evidence that the D-day landings were helped by German Jews
D-Day was staged. Part 2 of 2 See why Spielberg loved Omaha Beach.
Events pushing Germans to vote for Hitler. Were staged by Jews
Henry Ford was a Jew or freemason, and wanted to ensure Hitler was given a source for the 'Protocols'. With explanation of Dearborn Independent
Franco and Salazar put in power by Jews. And why Hitler did not attack Spain.
Hitler and Dunkirk was not a mistake Hitler and some German generals saved the British and ruined Germany
Hitler doing Masonic handshakes and signs
Hitler's strategic 'mistakes' 1941-1942 in Russia Looks into Operation Barbarossa for evidence of Jewish manipulation
How Jewish leaders forced Jews to go to Israel. Entire 20th century
Jews also staged the 'Great War' (WW1) hexzane527 finds a thread; claims aim from the start was to form Israel
The Laconia Incident NOT by Hexzane527; by Mike Walsh
Nationalist movements and individuals were Jews hexzane527 does not consider a few people, e.g. Arnold Leese
The absurdity of wanting to develop white lands to the east which was not consistent with Hitler and the 'Nazis' supposed racial views of whites
1940 Armistice. Its strange clemency Why did Hitler leave Vichy France, and not go for the Straits of Gibraltar?
 Miles Mathis uploaded a very detailed and brilliant paper (dated 28 Sept 2019) on the supposed very rapid victory of Germany over France (the word "Blitzkrieg" was coined in Britain). Puts Albert Lebrun into prime position.*  En Française cliquez ici*
The Battle of Britain Decoded by hexzane527 to give a Jew view
Operation Luttich 1944 in France: Operation Lüttich sabotage by Hitler which freed Allies to rush for Germany
Shady things about Hitler which all suggest he was a Jewish Zionist
Sleazy things regarding invasion of Italy Mussolini? Timing?
Strange Alliance between Germany and Japan   Allowed Hitler to Declare War on the USA, to get USA into War in Europe
.
As I say, these are just a few.  Perhaps people here could comment?  Of course I don't know how welded they are to the official view.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 19, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> *This is from another thread, but I'm posting it here too, where it equally belongs
> 
> Hexzane has several dozen issues, on anomalies in the German record.  I've cut and pasted some of them below, and a bit to my surprise they all seem to work.:-*
> 
> ...



Good topics. When it comes to the documentary series, currently I want to focus on topics that haven't been discussed before extensively (mudflood, reset, history of the cabal, etc.).

Politically loaded topics always need to be put in a broader context to not cause division. I am still unsure how to interpret the role of jews in history.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 20, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I want to focus on topics that haven't been discussed before extensively (mudflood, reset, history of the cabal, etc.).



Er... is that a typo? The topics listed seem to be ones that have been discussed extensively before, it's only missing 'Tartaria'.


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 20, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > I want to focus on topics that haven't been discussed before extensively (mudflood, reset, history of the cabal, etc.).
> ...


They haven't been discussed 'extensively'. Two people, including you, made an unevidenced remark on a single item each.  If there are serious people here, I'd be grateful for serious comments.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 20, 2021)

The goal of the videos is in summarizing the topics that had been discussed on the stolen history community, to make it available for a larger audience and summarize them. There's not a single documentary on the reset and related topics.


----------



## Safranek (Apr 20, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> They haven't been discussed 'extensively'.



I think what you may mean by that is that it has not been discussed analytically with respect to;

Dates - A timeline of probable occurrences
World-wide effect - Zones and the severity of the effect on each zone
Organized recovery - Who the players were to take the reigns after the occurrences

On many channels and sites, these things have been discussed extensively (including here in several threads) however, what is always lacking is an organized effort by all researchers into the subject to try and build the necessary chronology and be able to sift through the remaining proofs of 'history' to get a congruent sequence of places and events. This is not a small job and would require a continuous and organized effort from many.

It would have to start with sifting through the 'credible' sources and categorize the available 'proofs' into a probable timeline based on technology, archeology, linguistics, genetic studies, etc.

It would require project management skills to be done properly, therefore capable managers of such a project would be required. I have not seen such effort anywhere.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 20, 2021)

On the topics of jewish influence, my research points to the Khazars disguising themselves as Jews - the real jews were one of the original 12 germanic tribes of the bible. The real jews are actually german I think.

What we know as the jewish 'elite' nowadays is a race that originated somewhere in Eastern Europe/ Western Asia and went westwards into Germany, where they basically took over the real judaism - which originated in the ShUM-Cities on the Rhine (Speyer, Worms, Mainz). They proclaimed themselves as jews, but they are something different, and it seems they tend to be genetic psychopaths. Unfortunately there is not a lot of data, and publishing this research needs to be done in a careful way to not become a target. It also needs to be presented in the correct context, to not cause even more division.

I agree with Safranek. There is at this point not a single documentary looking at stolen history topics in a coherent and meaningful way, connecting all the dots with hard facts and data. This is what we are attempting. We need a couple more researchers for this to be fruitful, especially when it comes to collecting hard facts from primary sources.

Currently there are 3 people who are working with me on the collection of data (including @freygeist), which is already humbling and awesome given the size of our community. There's also lots of helpful input from @Safranek, @trismegistus and other moderators. Even at this point there are already so many people involved one way or another (around 10 currently) that it's mind blowing to me.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 20, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> On the topics of jewish influence, my research points to the Khazars disguising themselves as Jews - the real jews were one of the original 12 germanic tribes of the bible. The real jews are actually german I think.
> 
> What we know as the jewish 'elite' nowadays is a race that originated somewhere in Eastern Europe/ Western Asia and went westwards into Germany, where they basically took over the real judaism - which originated in the ShUM-Cities on the Rhine (Speyer, Worms, Mainz). They proclaimed themselves as jews, but they are something different, and it seems they tend to be genetic psychopaths. Unfortunately there is not a lot of data, and publishing this research needs to be done in a careful way to not become a target. It also needs to be presented in the correct context, to not cause even more division.
> 
> I agree with Safranek. There is at this point not a single documentary looking at stolen history topics in a coherent and meaningful way, connecting all the dots with hard facts and data. This is what we are attempting. We need a couple more researchers for this to be fruitful, especially when it comes to collecting hard facts from primary sources.


Herod Agrippa - Wikipedia
Herod Agrippa II - Wikipedia
Marcus Vipsanius Agrippa - Wikipedia
Gaius Caesar - Wikipedia

Germanicus - Wikipedia

Hereford map (John Mandeville and the Hereford Map · Omeka): AGRIPPA REGEM


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 21, 2021)

RaeWest said:


> They haven't been discussed 'extensively'. Two people, including you, made an unevidenced remark on a single item each. If there are serious people here, I'd be grateful for serious comments.



Mudflood forum search - 200 results

Reset forum search - 200 results

Cabal forum search - 180 results

200 seems to be the maximum that can be displayed.

Is that serious enough for you, Sir?



dreamtime said:


> Even at this point there are already so many people involved one way or another (around 10 currently) that it's mind blowing to me.



I would have thought that everybody here was involved, or is there a forum within a forum?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 21, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I would have thought that everybody here was involved, or is there a forum within a forum?



I was talking about those who directly work on the documentary series (narration, translation, writing, video production)


----------



## RaeWest (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks everyone, including safranek, dreamtime, silveryou - apologies for not replying - I only found this thread by looking at the little alert bell symbol.  (NB I liked the Mandeville reference).  The Jew business is an essential part of the action, and if you have 10 onto it you're doing well (and I wouldn't mind joining, if it's possible to be a subgroup - I'm very new here.
.
NB I have a lot on nuclear weapons, which I think are a myth, or if you like fraud.  See • NUKE LIES: Do Nuclear Bombs Exist? Nuclear skepticism website. but don't be put off by the 2012 date at which that forum was frozen.  It's still far ahead of most.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 22, 2021)

I just came across this book which had some World fair images in it if that's of any use to you. It's a book for kids but has a few photo's.
The Century World's fair book for boys and girls; being the adventures of Harry and Philip with their tutor, Mr. Douglass, at the Worldâs Columbian exposition, by Tudor Jenks ... : Jenks, Tudor, 1857-1922 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 22, 2021)

Oracle said:


> I just came across this book which had some World fair images in it if that's of any use to you. It's a book for kids but has a few photo's.
> The Century World's fair book for boys and girls; being the adventures of Harry and Philip with their tutor, Mr. Douglass, at the Worldâs Columbian exposition, by Tudor Jenks ... : Jenks, Tudor, 1857-1922 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive



Absurd how many paintings there are instead of real photographs, and even some of the photographs look partially painted.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 23, 2021)

Oh really? I came across it on mobile and so didn't have a decent look.


----------



## NoNo (Jan 7, 2022)

It was an incredible fascinating watch! Thank you for putting things together!


----------



## powerthoth (Jan 29, 2022)

This video is the reason why I found this web site. Thank you! Please continue this series.


----------



## Dsavage1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Excellent video. I am very much looking forward to the series as I don't have as much time as I'd like to investigate and research some of these things on my own, so using videos like these as well as the many great posts here on SH is very helpful in pointing me in different directions of study.
        Also something like this will be much better for the introduction of this topic to people I know. Many times I've said "you gotta read this book" or "check out this article" to friends and family only to receive a disparaging look that says "that's too much work." 
        I will say that it seemed a little fast paced for people unfamiliar with these ideas, I was only able to keep up because I've been looking into it for a while now. Only critique I have is to maybe slow it down a bit so people can digest it better. I think the points are very novel to most people and riveting enough to keep their attention. At this point I believe most people, regardless of their beliefs can for the most part  universally agree that there is something very wrong with this world and the narrative we've been pitched.
       Great job and thank you for all your hard work and dedication! I'm so grateful to have found a haven of free and critical thinkers, it was like coming up for air after a lifetime of being smothered by systemic indoctrination!  You are all amazing people!


----------



## CatELyst (Apr 24, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xt3HdVAdPo_
> (Mirrors: Bitchute, Odysee)
> ​
> Hello everyone!
> ...




Thank you!  Merci!  I appreciate so much that you put into a video everything I have been thinking!   I went on to watch the other two and am sharing it with my family.  Excellent work making the comparisons and simply laying out the facts.  A certain collective would be very proud.


----------



## Gold (Aug 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> A good adventure starts with a call to action (facing the greatest fears). As Joseph Campbell wrote:  “You enter the forest at the darkest point, where there is no path."


I actually loved the musical choices especially at the end but I couldn't find the outro song sadly, lol


----------

